# Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!



## Mike85 (1. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Angel Freunde!#h 

Dies soll ein Thread sein,wo all die "schönen" Fotos reinkommen die von Aal - Zander gemacht bzw. im Netz gefunden worden sind.
Nicht einfach nur Fangfotos sondern einfach nur schöne Bilder die man evtl. auch als Wallpaper benutzen kann.

NOCH EIN HINWEIS:Wäre schön wenn ihr das Bild so direkt hier reinstellen würdet direkt auf ne passende Größe...also nicht als Link oder als Minaturansicht...sieht einfach besser aus.

UND DENKT AN DIE COPYRIGHTS WENN IHR WELCHE AUSM NETZ FINDET!!!!!


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

dieses hier zum Beispiel....


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

oder dieses um einige Beispiele zu zeigen....


----------



## HD4ever (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

dann stell ich mal schnell nen kleinen, verfressenen und hungrigen Barschjüngling ein ....
bevor Meridian hier wieder 37 Fotos zum besten gibt ...  :m
nich so spektakulär (der drill übrigends auch nicht |rolleyes ) aber ich find die 2 Barsche dennoch nett anzusehen ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Nen grundsätzlicher Hinweis von mir weil's gerade so aufkam und sich geklärt hat:
Den Boardregeln und dem (C) nach, nur Links verwenden (auch auf zugängliche Webbilder) oder selber die Rechte am Foto haben! :g 
Eigene Fotos sind sowieso die besten! #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

oder diese hier ...





















hehehhehehehe Jörg  Scherzkeks ! #h​


----------



## HD4ever (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hab ichs doch gewußt ...   :m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab ichs doch gewußt ...   :m


Sind doch alles alte Bilder .. muss mal die Pladde nach neuen durchforsten  #h


----------



## Nebelhorn (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nen Hinweis von mir
> #d Das darf man nicht #d Boardregeln und (C), mach 'nen Link draus oder habe selber die Rechte am Foto! :g
> Eigene Fotos sind sowieso tausendmal besser! #6


 
Richtig! Urheberrechtsverletzungen sind kein Spaß. Werden in letzter Zeit auch verstärkt geahndet. Außerdem gebe ich AngelDet vollkommen recht, daß eigene Fotos hier im Board ohnehin viel interessanter sind.


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

http://img63.*ih.us/img63/8821/imgp0351fm7.jpgmir gefällt das hier sehr gut


----------



## Lachsy (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hab auch eins oder 2


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Denkt daran das dieser Thread für die "schönsten" Angelfotos ist....
nicht für einfache Fangfotos....

(nur so als Hinweis....)


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Denkt daran das dieser Thread für die "schönsten" Angelfotos ist....
> nicht für einfache Fangfotos....
> 
> (nur so als Hinweis....)


Also ich habe bisher nur schöne gesehen


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

deshalb schrieb ich ja auch rein (nur als Hinweis....)
war nicht böse gemeint oder so das ich persönlich
welche als "hässlich" bewerte...


----------



## Bellyboater (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Ich hätte auch noch eins


----------



## Sholar (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

letzens war ich Spinn fischen da hats wie die sau geregnet! danach kam direkt die Sonne raus! aus Der Erft kam Nebel heraus und ich stand auf nem kleine Wehr und konnte dieses geile Foto machen lol!!!!

http://img107.*ih.us/img107/8057/dsc00006ub4.th.jpg


Mfg Sholar


----------



## bennie (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

tolle idee, eine sec.


----------



## bennie (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*


----------



## bennie (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

und immer dran denken


----------



## bennie (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*


----------



## Angler_AST (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

beim Tauchen....die barsche in ca. 2 m tiefe - das andere dicht an der oberfläche....sicherlich ist auch ein barsch dabei (raubfischfoto)


----------



## dkkosta (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@ Mike85 : Es ist bereits geklärt zwischen Dir und mir !!! Lass das Foto ruhig stehen , ist ja nicht sooooo schlecht !


----------



## bladerrunner112 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Nachtangeln #6


----------



## fette beute (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eins



wie du das foto geschoßen hast,hätt ich ja gerne gesehen :q#6


----------



## Viva la Mentos (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Das hier ist von heute...


http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1874/dsc04862mediumrv9.jpg


----------



## Dart (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Eher zufällig geschossene Pics, mit einer uralt Kleinbildkamera gemacht.


----------



## USA (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



hier mein einziger "großer" hecht der halt mitgehen durfte:c


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

naja schön ist was aneres#t


----------



## USA (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ok ok ok dann hier:


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

war nicht bös gemeint aber das hier ist wirklich viel schöner


----------



## sebastian (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Dart schrieb:


> Eher zufällig geschossene Pics, mit einer uralt Kleinbildkamera gemacht.



Einfach geniale Aufnahmen, wo hast die gemacht ?


----------



## Martin001 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier wie ich finde auch 2 schöne Bilder!











Gruß Martin


----------



## Raabiat (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

naja, okay....das ein oder andere schöne hab ich auch noch....nur schade das der Hecht mit dem Salmo etwas verschwommen ist #c


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Martin001 schrieb:


> Hier wie ich finde auch 2 schöne Bilder!
> Gruß Martin


 
gefallen mir auch sehr gut#6
und dann auch noch auf salmo 

@raabiat zum ersten foto,ich weiss schon warum ich lieber spinnangeln geh


----------



## Raabiat (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

du wirst lachen....Maden, Aale...kein Problem....

aber mich wirste im Leben nich dazu kriegen, nen Regen-, Rot- oder Tauwurm anzufassen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




selbst vor Barschen hab ich ne Heidenangst|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Dart (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



sebastian schrieb:


> Einfach geniale Aufnahmen, wo hast die gemacht ?


Hi Sebastian
Wie gesagt, die Bilder sind ein Zufallsprodukt. Ich war allein auf unserer Vereinstrecke unterwegs, und ein Kollege kam zufällig vorbei als ich schon im Wasser stand, und hat auf Zuruf flink die Kamera aus meinem Rucksack geholt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## sebastian (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/5933/hechtwallpaperml6.th.jpg

Auch mal was von mir
Wers in höherer Auflösung als Wallpaper möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden dann schick ichs ihm, nur leider kann man bei *ih net so große bilder reinstellen.


----------



## Regentaucher (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

zählt ja noch als Raubfisch der Knabe

huch, wo ist das pic hin...


----------



## Regentaucher (1. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

da isses


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo,

die habe ich selbst gefangen (nicht aus dem Internet) !!


Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier sind auch noch zwei.
Die Fotos hat mein 7 Jähriger Sohn gemacht, während ich gedrillt habbe.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## $hadow (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Ich finde das Bild hat was. Hab seit 3 Monaten leider keine Digicam mehr, aber die Neue wird wahrscheinlich Montag bestellt.


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@martin
war das mal wieder an der Sechs Seen Platte oder war das in Holland???

PS: Der Jerk wird diese Woche ausgiebig getestet...mal sehen wie es läuft....


----------



## Martin001 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Mike,nein das war in einem Polder in Holland.
Dickes Petri bei deinem Versuch.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@martin 

Petri Dank....

bin auf jeden Fall positiv eingestellt...
mal sehen was läuft....hab ja auch noch das Thema 
der Alten Hecht Dame...darauf werd ichs auch mal versuchen mit dem Jerk....kannst Dich ja mal einlesen wenne willst...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

http://img471.*ih.us/img471/3839/pic01438wd0.jpg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Das Eimerbild ist eigentlich weniger schön Dennis.
(Finde ich zumindest)

basti


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Ja Basti ich lösche!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Neee so war das ja gar net gemeint Dennis 

achman .. SRY, war einfach nur nicht richtig schick 

mfg


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Ich sag doch nix. Habs doch gelöscht.... :m:q


----------



## Raabiat (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Eigentlich hat's ja nur einen von vielen Tausenden Eimern wiedergespiegelt |kopfkrat


----------



## tamandua (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat's ja nur einen von vielen Tausenden Eimern wiedergespiegelt



Hoffentlich war's einer von Mosella, ein echter Markeneimer:c. Ähem, ja, nach diesem dezenten Hinweis auf den legendären Thread  ziehe ich mich dann voerst wieder zurück, bis ich selber vorzeigbare Bilder einstelle


----------



## Raabiat (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



tamandua schrieb:


> (..)  ziehe ich mich dann voerst wieder zurück, bis ich selber vorzeigbare Bilder einstelle



Was?#t
Wir werden dich nie wieder sehen/lesen?#t

:q|muahah:


----------



## bennie (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

wir müssen mal ein "Was für einen Eimer habt ihr? [Fotothread]" machen 

PS: hab nen Mondial-F. und nen kp... Senssas oder so


----------



## Raabiat (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



bennie schrieb:


> wir müssen mal ein "Was für einen Eimer habt ihr? [Fotothread]" machen
> 
> PS: hab nen Mondial-F. und nen kp... Senssas oder so




Ich hab einen von Wileda|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunni77 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo

Leider kein ganz makelloser Fisch, aber sonst ganz nett

http://img400.*ih.us/img400/1651/dscn1164kia2.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@gunni...
und neben dem optischen hatte der Gute Luigi auch nen geistigen Makel....oder wieso hat der zweimal bei dir gebissen |supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Gunni77 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo

Das Glow-In-The-Dark-Surprise

http://img487.*ih.us/img487/7067/dscn0798vy9.jpg

Gruß


----------



## macfisch (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Sylverpasi : Geiles Pic mit der Forelle. Ich muss wohl mal wieder die Bleche und Plastik Fische schleudern gehen.


----------



## bennie (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

gleich steigt einer ein..... *hoff*


----------



## Gunni77 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo

http://img477.*ih.us/img477/6135/24072006gunterwagner011kkkas3.jpg

Gruß


----------



## LewGünther (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Mensch, da sind ja viele tolle Fotos dabei!

Hier einige von mir...

Bild 1 - ein "fangfrisches" Foto aus Norge, mit meinem Angelkollegen

Bild 2 - ein Seehase

Bild 3 - aktuell von heute, Rapfen aus der Oder (Garz)

Allen noch viel Spaß und PETRI HEIL!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

auch klene können schön sein


----------



## rotauge88 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Aus dem letzten Jahr:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Wie ich schon öfter hab durchblicken lassen, gehör ich ja zu den Anhängern der Unterwasser-Fraktion... |supergri 
Auf die schnelle paar Bilder von letzter Woche!

Der is satt! :q 





Die Beute immer im Visier - wie Wölfe kommen mir die Jungs immer vor!





Tiger oder was? |supergri


----------



## USA (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@FoolishFarmer
Wooow coole bilder!
Wo tauchst du denn da?? 
Kommst du immer so nah an die fische??
Echt klasse bilder!#6#6#6


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Du tauchst?!? 

tolle Fotos


----------



## Dart (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Geniale Bilder, gern mehr davon:l #6 
Die Zeichnung vom Hecht(letztes Foto) ist unbeschreiblich schön und bekommt man so, sehr selten zu sehen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ja, die bilder sind nicht nur klasse sondern auch wunderschön. die hätte ich gerne in originalgröße als bildschirmhintergrund!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

unfassbar geile bilder. was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## Dart (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> die hätte ich gerne in originalgröße als bildschirmhintergrund!!!


Ich auch:q


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

sehen aber nachbearbeitet aus (nicht negativ gemeint, die farben sind der hammer  ) #6


----------



## USA (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> die hätte ich gerne in originalgröße als bildschirmhintergrund!!!


Ja das wär net schlecht!:q#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



USA schrieb:


> Wo tauchst du denn da??
> Kommst du immer so nah an die fische??
> Echt klasse bilder!#6#6#6


Die Bilder sind jetzt von letzter Woche ausm Kulkwitzer See - hab ich nur eben auf die Schnelle rausgesucht (hab knapp 1000 Fotos gemacht, digitaler Technik sei Dank).
Und jop, ich komm immer recht nah an die Fische ran - zumindest wenn ich mit dem Kreislauf-Tauchgerät unterwegs bin. Das Teil macht keine Blasen und somit auch keinen Lärm... die Fischlis verlieren jegliche Scheu!#6 


bennie schrieb:


> Du tauchst?!?








  |supergri 


JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> ja, die bilder sind nicht nur klasse sondern auch wunderschön. die hätte ich gerne in originalgröße als bildschirmhintergrund!!!


Welches bitte? Ich uppe das dann eben und stelle nen Link ein... kein Problem!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

für mich bitte das dritte. einfach nur ne geile zeichnung. mach dein copyright rein


----------



## Dart (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Büddeeeee Foto 2+3:l 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## honeybee (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Na dann.....


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

natürlich auch schön !!!!  ;-)


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hehe, netter fastgrip 

schöne nahaufnahmen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Soderle - dann nochmal alles in groß... :q 
Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3


----------



## Dart (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Danke, das ist sehr nett von dir, ich weiss es zu schätzen#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

vielen herzlichen lieben dank , wird sofort als hintergrund benutzt.

dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ditoooooooooo


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ich habe gerade voll die angelsucht im blut !!!!   nur durch die fotos. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USA (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

daaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnkkeeeeeee!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Bitte gerne! Bei soviel Lob werd ich ja fast noch rot... 


Wo das Interesse hier schon so groß ist (ich hab hier schon die ein oder anderen UW-Aufnahmen gepostet - da war nie so ne Resonanz), hab ich hier noch n kurzes Video einer planktonfressenden Rarität:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84566

Ok, zumindest hier im Westen isses ne Rarität (kriegt man beim Tauchen so gut wie nie zu sehen)... im Osten sind die ja nich ganz so selten! |rolleyes


----------



## T.Racer666 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

So finde ich sie am schönsten:q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Na aber Hallo!!! #6 
Sehr geiles Bild - darf ich das für die nächste C&R-Diskussion verwenden? :q


----------



## c-laui (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Foolishfarmer

Echt Hammer Bilder. Einfach nur geil. 

Sorry aber bekomm das unterstrichene grad nicht weg #q


----------



## donlotis (7. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Schöne Mefo vom Juli 06

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

die bilder von foolishfarmer sind der oberknüller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! einfach nur endgeil. können die mods im nicht nen pokal anfertigen für " die besten fotos des boards"??? ;-) nur verdient!


----------



## Hermann W. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Die Unterwasserbilder sind echt der Hammer! #6 #6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich auch:q



und ich auch haben wollen !!!! :m #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

So - nachdem jetzt der 4. User per PN nach Zanderbildern gefragt hat sehe ich mich genötigt ein kurzes Statement zu verfassen, bevor ich noch anfange zu weinen... 

Nein - ich habe keine Zanderbilder!
Doch - ich habe schon oft welche beim Tauchen gesehen (bis hin zu einer ganzen Schule von etwa 10 Stück).
Aber - jedesmal gab es Probleme: Ohne Kamera tauchen gewesen, beim Nachttauchgang Blitz ausgefallen, Akku leer, Kamera im falschen Modus bzw. mit Nahlinse (bis sie umgebaut war, war der Zander natürlich weg), etc. pp... #q 

Und jede weitere Nachfrage ist wie mim Finger in der offenen Wunde bohren! :c :c :c 


Aber (jetzt die gute Meldung) - ich werde früher oder später Bilder machen (ich hoffe auf den Winter, da sind die Jungs träger)!!! Und dann kriegt ihr die auch zu sehen...


----------



## barsch-jäger (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Auch wenn se an die Bilder von FoolishFarmer wohl nich ganz rankommen:m 

http://img119.*ih.us/img119/9712/bachforelle4fe4.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/9518/hornhecht20mc7.jpg

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/751/barschalarm2zt0.jpg


----------



## Red-River (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hab auch noch einen


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

was das denn für einer ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Red-River (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was das denn für einer ? |kopfkrat


 
Hallo Joerg,
das ist ein Silverbass gefangen in Kanada.
Die gibt es massenweise und werden gross wie Klodeckel


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber (jetzt die gute Meldung) - ich werde früher oder später Bilder machen (ich hoffe auf den Winter, da sind die Jungs träger)!!! Und dann kriegt ihr die auch zu sehen...


 
Find ich echt nett von Dir !!!:m


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/3393/0000055wx5.jpg


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Eins hab ich auch noch


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@FoolishFarmer: Supergeil deine Unterwasserbilder!:k 



hab auch noch was vom Schnorcheln
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/476/barsche19nt1.th.jpg


----------



## John Doe12 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo

So dei beiden hab ich dann auch noch gefunden aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

toles foto schleienwühle. 972631 wir suchen hier die schönsten raubfischfotos ;-)


----------



## Red-River (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier noch ein Paar Hechte Fuer Euch
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=49470&stc=1&d=1157807494


----------



## $hadow (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Die Überschrift heißt "Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!" 

Trotzdem petri.


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hier 2 bilder von freitag

http://img478.*ih.us/img478/1872/0000137vn0.jpg
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/9342/0000139my1.jpg


----------



## Mike85 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Ihr packt ja alle eht super geile Fotos hier rein! Hätte garnicht mit gerechnet das sowas dabei rumkommt! Einfach klasse Jungs! Weiter so!


War letzte Woche an der Möhne mit meiner Kamera...doch leider war der Tag fürn Ar...es war einfach zu schnell wieder zu warm.
Die Hechte wollten absolut nichts....Tiefläufer,Flachläufer,Natur
oder Schock,Langsam oder Schnell,Einfach NIX!!!!!!! :c


----------



## John Doe12 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Bubbel2000

Tja ich finds halt schön wenn man nen gefangenen Fisch wieder freilassen kann,ist wohl Ansichtssache,kanns ja wieder löschen wenns nicht paßt.

Schönes WE allen

Martin


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Mike: ja, also hier ging auch nichts dolles. dieser schneller tempanstieg. aber jetzt musses dann mal kühler werden und bleiben ))


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo,

echte schöne Fotos !!

Auf der HP von Askari ist ein Wettbewerb "schönste Angelfotos" ! Man kann direkt auf der HP mitmachen und 3 digitale Fotos hinschicken, es gibt tolle Preise !

www.angelsport.de

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

genauer genommen hier ;-) *klick*


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> genauer genommen hier ;-) *klick*


 

Leider geht das nicht, Zitat von Askari:

Das Formular für die Fotos lässt sich nichts seperat aufrufen, man muss auf die Startseite und dann auf "Gewinnspiel" !

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

bei mir geht der link


----------



## H.Christians (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Bubbel oder Kaugummi oder was weiss ich noch??

Was hast du an den Fotos von 972631 auszusetzen??. Das er schöne Zander zurücksetzt??
Solche Fotos scheinen dir ja wohl nicht zu passen, hättest die Zander lieber "platt gehauen"???.
Ups welch Zufall, die Fotos hab ich ja gemacht.

Was sind für dich den schöne Fotos?? Minibarsche die in der Luft hängen??
Hechte die auf dem Rasen rumliegen??

Kein Kommentar!!!!!!!

Deine Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich, da du aber ja schon zig Beiträge gepostet hast, scheinst du dir ja wohl das Recht rauszunehmen, alles immer lustig kommentieren zu dürfen.


Meine Tip: erst nachdenken, dann auf der Tastatur reinhauen.
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## thorsten73 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hallo H.Christians
Bin zufallig wach, da ich gleich zum angeln fahre - kurz noch Bilder gucken die Bock machen.
Bubble meinte sicherlich mit das "schönste" Foto, ein Foto dass alle anderen Fangbilder überragt. Egal ob zurückgesetzt oder nicht. Er wollte bestimmt nicht kritisieren sondern dass Ihr (alle) ein Bild postet das man nicht jeden Tag macht.
Übrigens Petri zu Eurem Zander.
So ich geh jetzt.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Auch wenn ich das hier im AB irgendwo schon mal reingestellt hatte:


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Wow!!!


----------



## Mike85 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Schickes Foto!
Und der D.A.M. Wobbler im Hintergrund...

stand vor kurzem im Laden genau vor diesem Wobbler und hab mir gedacht das diese Farbe fängig sein könnte! Jetzt werd ich ihn mir wohl doch kaufen.Besonders weils ihn in meinem Angelladen jetzt als Angebot für 4,96 gibt! :m


----------



## John Doe12 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Meine Güte dreht hier nicht wieder nen Film und schaut euch die super Bilder an.

Ich habe diese Fotos gewählt,weil es für mich nicht alltäglich ist und jedes Bild hat eine Geschichte,die man kennen muß um das besondere an diesem Bild zu erkennen.

Geschichte:

Die Bilder entstanden an einem Kanal in Ostfriesland,an dem plötzlich der Zanderboom ausbrach und jeden Tag von irgendwelchen verrückten Anglern hunderte von 50-75cm Zander abgeknüppelt wurden,wir haben es lange geheimgehalten,das es überhaupt Zander dort gibt in diesen Größen,denn vorher waren dort nur leute zum Aalangeln,wenn man an einem Tag mehrere dieser Fische fängt und die "Abschlagfraktion",(immerhin 15 Mann stark) nichts fängt,war es für uns eine Genugtuung diese Fische,(immerhin 8 Zander von 55-75cm)vor den Augen solcher Leute wieder frei zu lassen.

Darum ist dieses Bild halt was besonderes für uns und nun schaut euch weiterhin die geilen Bilder hier an.

Petri an alle 

Martin

@thorsten73 wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg beim heutigen angeln und das ein oder andere Foto

@H.Christians THX :=D


----------



## mightyeagle69 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



T.Racer666 schrieb:


> So finde ich sie am schönsten:q



Mhhhhhhhhh das sieht sehr gut aus,,,,,
haste für uns das rezept |supergri|supergri|supergri

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hier ein bild von heute morgen

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1548/0000153tk7.jpg


----------



## JamesFish007 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Was ist das für ein Fluss in den du da Angelst?


----------



## honeybee (11. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier habe ich mal noch einen kleinen Hecht, der den Spinner im Flachwasser verfolgte und dann zuschnappte.

Die Aufnahme erfolgte kurz vorm abhaken, welches im Wasser erfolgte.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hi ich möchte meine bachforelle präsentieren


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Fluss in den du da Angelst?


wen meinst du denn;+


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Das war auch dich (Fantazia) bezogen, welcher Fluss ist das, scheint ja ganz gelungenes Gewässer zu sein...


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

das is der grosse eutiner see


http://img349.*ih.us/img349/7471/grossereutinersee5zi.jpg


----------



## bamse34 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Habe auch noch 2 Bilder rausgekramt! Sind dieses Jahr im Frühling entstanden! Auf 5-6m  Wassertiefe und Sicht bis zum Grund! Konnte die Dorsche sehen bevor sie gebissen haben einfach geil!


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hier ein bild von heute morgen

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/3552/0000155bh0.jpg


----------



## sammycr65 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Schöner Fang! :l 

Das macht Lust auf das Bild von 
morgen früh! 

der Sammy


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Gibt es für den Eutiner See auch Tageskarten???


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

jup die gibs


----------



## donlotis (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Na, dann warte ich morgen aber gespannt auf Dein "hier ein Bild von heute morgen" -Bild :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hab auch ein bild von sonntag

http://img128.*ih.us/img128/204/p1080342tz7.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## donlotis (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

@Lachsy: Sehr schönes Foto von einem sehr schönem Barsch...

Auf dem Foto sieht es so aus, als ob er nicht richtig gehakt war, oder täuscht die Lichtbrechung?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ne hast recht, hing ganz knapp der knabe, und nicht direkt im maul, er hat wohl den wobbler nicht richtig gepackt. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ... er hat wohl den wobbler nicht richtig gepackt.


Ich glaube schon... er wird vielmehr den HAKEN nicht richtig gepackt haben!  

Ein kleiner, aber in diesem Fall doch sehr feiner (in mehrdeutigem sinne) Unterschied:
Denn wozu sollte der Barsch (stellvertretend für die Abertausenden Fische die jährlich auf Kunstköder gefangen werden) auch genau den Haken packen?!? #c Immerhin versucht er doch möglichst zielsicher den "Beutefisch" zu packen! Und nur weil dieser zu hart ist und seinen Zähnen keinen Halt bietet rutscht er ab bis zum Haken... da ist es doch gerade bei etwas kleineren Fischen (ohne Deinen Fang mindern zu wollen @ Lachsy) nicht verwunderlich, wenn sie nicht perfekt am Haken hängen, oder?


----------



## Lachsy (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ist doch kein problem Paddy. 
demnächst kommt eh ein polfilter auf die linse , damit die wasserspiegelungen weg sind. dann bin ich mal gespannt wie dann die bilder werden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier mal ein Foto von mir.


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

... und ein Barsch von mir: |rolleyes


----------



## Mike85 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier mal wieder Zwei von mir...
Sind vom Rhein nähe Dinslaken...Schöne Barbe von 54cm...
die Krabbe hatte den Haken schon tief im Maul...ging aber alles heil aus...


----------



## bennie (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

komischer Raubfisch


----------



## rotauge88 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hmmmmmmmm... wo versteckt sich der raubfisch bloß?^^


----------



## Holger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



bennie schrieb:


> komischer Raubfisch


 
Dacht ich mir auch. :q 


Übrigens, die Wollhandkrabbe hätte ich nicht vom Haken befreit, sondern den Haken von der Wollhandkrabbe....|supergri


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

jungs, ich denke mal das maik es überlesen hat und stolz auf sein foto ist. kann doch mal passieren !!!!


----------



## Andy.F (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier einer ausm Saarland

PS: wie geht das die Bilder groß sind wie bi mike 85


----------



## NOK Angler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

so , wersde hier auch mal 2 fotos posten. habe mich für meinen lieblingsfisch der saison entschieden.











sind zwar nicht die größten , finde aber die fotos ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## fantazia (18. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/1043/0000163vr3.jpg


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

hier ein kleiner süsser hecht von heute morgen|supergri


http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3339/0000175pu1.jpg


----------



## loskayos (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hier nochma ein schöner Rapfen den ich vor kurzem gefangen hab.IMGP4224.jpg


----------



## bennie (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

leute, es geht hier um die *schönsten* Raubfischfotos.....  

lasst sowas doch bitte einfach draußen.. dafür ist der Fänge(Laber-)Thread


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

finde die bilder ja schön


----------



## plattform7 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Dorsch1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto *von mir*.


 
*Du* siehst aber seltsam aus :q :q :q 

Schöne Fotos Boardies, weiter so! #6


----------



## JohnvanJerk (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ich finde raubfischfotos schön wo der fisch mehr in szene gesetzt wird


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*



Dorsch1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von mir.




Hi,
wie ist dir denn dieser Schnappschuss gelungen?
Ist in der Nähe ein Erbsenfeld und war er auf dem Hin- oder Rückweg zum Feld?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

der hat doch nen loch im schädel, oder was?


----------



## bennie (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ja der is ja auch tot


----------



## $hadow (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Neue Bilder:


----------



## til (21. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*


----------



## JohnvanJerk (22. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ahhh, ein schönes Gänsehautfoto. Danke Til !!!!


----------



## Mike85 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Hat denn keiner mehr schöne Fotos???


----------



## Shark79 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Kleiner brummer Barsch <br>


----------



## Mike85 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

An ALLE

hätte jemand was dagegen wenn ich mir hier ein zwei Bilder rauspicke um nen Banner für meine/unsere evtl. bald enstehende Umweltschutzseite zu erstellen.Ein Bekannter macht das für mich und fragte ob ich ein Paar Bilder hätte die er dort grafisch einfügen könnte...da ich selbst aber nur wenig Bilder habe wäre es schön wenn ich mir welche von Euch "ausleihen" könnte..wenn einer das nicht möchte so schreie er NEIN!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

Nein!

Aber prinzipiell musst Du jeden einzeln fragen, weil DU nicht davon ausgehen kannst, dass das jeder hier liest!


----------



## profifischer (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

ich habe auch noch eines gefunden


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

naja, Schönheit ist ja relativ.....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die "schönsten" Raubfisch Fotos!*

das habe ich auch mal wieder feststellen muessen


----------

